
Google Sign-In Integration for the EBay Android App - sengopal
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2017/10/24/google-sign-in-integration-for-the-ebay-android-app/
======
sengopal
eBay has integrated Google Sign in to augment their Identity platform.

